# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  Haplogroup H27-T16093C (Bátaszék-Lajvér [BOVO1b / I4181] Hungary)

## Divad

Hello,I belong to haplogroup H27-T16093C.In the web page ancestraljourneys org under europeanneolithicdna it is written that female BOVO1b belong to H27 (T16093C?) haplogroup but in the source "Lipson 2017" it is written only haplogroup H. Does anyone know if this female mtdna is H27 (T16093C?) or only H?Thank you very much for help!Source: ancestraljourneys org / europeanneolithicdna shtm*CultureLBKT*
*CountryHungary*
*Site and/or IndividualBátaszék-Lajvér [BOVO1b / I4181]*
*SexF*
*Date5300-4900 BCE*



*MtdnaH27*
*Additional information263G 750G 1438G 4769G 8860G 15326G 16093C 16519C*
*SourceLipson 2017*

----------

